# Campagnolo 2011 Centaur Rear Derailleur



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

Will it work with a 13/29 cassette? As far as I know the new generation derailleurs aren't designated as small medium or long cage.

Am I correct on that assumption?


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

Campagnolo says it's out of range, but many riders have it working fine.

I just replaced a 2006 10 speed Veloce short cage derailleur with the new model Veloce. Both worked fine with my 50/34 and 13-29 setup. It appears that "most" bikes will handle the 13-29, but it probably depends on the bike geometry. I've seen many reports of success, but I don't remember anybody who couldn't make it work.

When I'm cross chained in the 13-34, the top pulley just clears the chain going to the bottom pulley. And the 50-29 still isn't stretched out straight, so both of these extremes are OK. The chain length is really critical, too long and the 13-34 would rub, too short and the 50-29 would jam.

I like being able to sit and spin up a 7-8% grade, instead of having to stand and mash it.


----------



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

rm -rf said:


> Campagnolo says it's out of range, but many riders have it working fine.


The part I don't understand is centaur has a 13/29 cassette, so why would they make a cassette that's not compatible with their centaur derailleur?


----------



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

amicus said:


> The part I don't understand is centaur has a 13/29 cassette, so why would they make a cassette that's not compatible with their centaur derailleur?


I did some more research and found they do make small & medium length cages.


----------



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

acg said:


> I have a 2011 Record short-cage which works with my 13/29 set-up. It should work with the Centaur.


I actually mailed PBK with my inquiry, since they had one on sale, and they responded to my technical question with the following response. 

"Campag have recently got rid of the choice of rear mech and have designed them to work for all ranges of cassettes."

So I ordered one and with the coupon code it was a great price :thumbsup:


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a 2011 Record short-cage which works with my 13/29 set-up. It should work with the Centaur.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

It depends on the length of the RD, center to center, of the jockey wheels. The 55 mm cages have a chain wrap value of 27; 72.5 cages have a chain wrap of 36 while 89mm long cages have a chain wrap value of 39. Your set up is 32 CW so you will need something closer to the medium cage in order to avoid being stretched out or loosing tension at the extremes.


----------

